# What is the best way to stream TV to PC?



## Navimaster (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi everybody, I'm sort of new at this whole TV-tuner thing, but is this really the best way to get video from my TV on my pc? I want to be able to watch, record, and stream live content from my TV through my computer... it'd be great to watch tv through my comp and record some of the stuff into avi for later viewing or a CD perhaps, but what is the easiest way I can do this? I really need more information on this and what software/hardware I need ... can someone please help me?


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Weclome to TSG... The best way to would be to buy and install a TV tuner card. Not only can you watch TV but you can even pause with it like a Tivo. A lot of TV tuner cards come with a built in hardware mpeg encoder which save HDD space and you're ready to auther to DVD or VCD.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

As the above implies, you don't need your TV to watch TV on your computer. Make your computer a TV by doing as Rick_in_Fla suggests.
Streaming usually goes in the opposite direction - i.e. computer to TV.


----------



## Navimaster (Aug 30, 2007)

Great help guys, thanks. Can any of you tell me what's a good TV tuner card for my kind of computer? (I've put my computer specs up)

Any additional info? (about TV-tuners)

Also, if I have a receiver box for my dish, example: (Dish Network) ...

and I want to pick up channels, will it still work?


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

I use a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR 150. Yes you can use it with your Dish Network box.


----------



## Navimaster (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay found it on new egg, can you tell me how/what the quality is ? Sound and video quality ?


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

I have no complaint with the quality. My source is analog cable and I'm ouputting to a 19" lcd monitor.


----------



## Navimaster (Aug 30, 2007)

Other than the things that come inside the box, do you need to buy any additional stuff for it to work? Or will it come with all the required cables and whatnot?


----------

